# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  صور لبعض الاليات في الاردن الغالي

## معاذ ملحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اليوم حبيت اعرضلكم من بعض صور الاسلحه و الاليات الاردنيه  اترككم مع الصور الرائع ....



صور لمعرض جوردن سوفيكس في عمان 2004 لتطوير الاسلحة 
سأترككم مع الصور











[IMG]http://www.armyrecognition.com/moyen_orient/Jordan/Exhibition/Sofex_2004/pictures/C******************************pir_South-Africa_Sofex_2004_01.jpg[/IMG]



























هذه ليست جميع الصور 

ان شاء الله تعجبكم 

معاذ ملحم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله حلوات يسلموا إيديك 

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## الوسادة

*ياااااااااااي عنجد حلوين كتير و لو اني ما عندي فكرة عن الآليات و هيك شغلات حلوة عنجد بس كتير حلوين*

----------


## العالي عالي

*مشكور معاذ على الصور
*

----------


## escjor

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا

----------


## الطيار

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب .... 

أشكركم على المرور العطر

----------


## ابوشرار

راع جهود مشكوره .. وننتظر المزيد

----------

